# ANYONE SHOP AT 'BEST CIGAR PRICES'? or try 'STUBS', 'REVOLUCION' and other brands?



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is 'Best Cigar Prices' as decent a retailer as any? The only on-line retailer that was ever 'off the mark' with me was Thompson. Wanted to know because they carry so many 'unpopular lines' that differ from the norm brands at C.I., Famous, JR, or Thompson, and because relabeling sticks is about as hard as making toast.

Dozens of brands caught my eye. Below are the 13 best looking. If anyone has tried any of these, could you please post a short note as too weather the cigar is smokeable, or a complete Dog Rocket? thanks for any input.

PERDOMO REVOLUCION
PERDOMO CUBAN BULLET VERSION 2
NOVILLOS, 'STUBS' as NUB Alternatives
HAMILTON HOUSE (George Hamilton claims his stick is as slick as he is?)
PRIVATE STOCK by DAVIDOFF
SPECIAL BLEND by ALEC BRADLEY
BCP #12 (HEMINGWAY Alternative, a tall order)
LONE WOLF SUNGROWN
SANTA ROSA
OMAR ORTEZ ORIGINALS
DON MANUEL
BELLA TORRES
LAS CABRILLAS

:dunno: :help: :ask:


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

They have a good reputation.
I've ordered from them once, and it went fine.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a mixed opinion of Best Cigar Prices. On one hand, they have a LOT of cigars and accessories in stock. If you call in an order early enough in the day, it goes out the same day. They have a ton of accessories in stock. Great guarantee too. If you are not satisfied, return what isn't acceptable and they refund your money. They offer "free shipping" on cigars they are pushing for whatever reason. Their cigars are "fresh" and their service is FAST.

What I don't like is their prices are higher than they "could be" if they got rid of some of the unnecessary crap they put in some of their offers. Example, they will give you a "free" 5 pack of something that you may not want, and "Free Shipping" with a order for a box of something, only to find that if you shop around you can get the box of cigars for a LOT less money, skip the "free" five pack and pay for your own shipping. They also charge high prices for cigars that aren't really all that good using the same marketing plan. 

I placed three orders with them in the last 6 months, but I have not ordered from them since I started shopping around for the lowest prices on a box or two of what I want without frills; its cheaper. In some cases, Best Cigar Prices is $30.00 to $50.00 a box higher for the same box of cigars. Buyer beware!



Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

aroma said:


> They have a good reputation.
> I've ordered from them once, and it went fine.


Once? But not again. Why? You can tell me. If they were the best retailer EVER your would have ordered again. :biglaugh:

Thanks for the detail. I know someone here has have to had tried some of the brands I listed. Can't go by the product write up. I mean George Hamilton put out HAMILTON HOUSE and 'wanted to put out something special' and after 'meeting with MANY MASTER BLENDERS and sampling HUNDREDS of cigars' he was 'finally satisfied with Hamilton House'. This is from Cigar Aficionado and their interview with him about his line when it started in 1998. Their rating are all in the mid 80's. But 25 Torpedo's go for $34.95!!! Now I have gotten some good deals on higher priced sticks at $1.40 each. But I don't recall ever smoking a cigar priced at $1.40 that was any good. You mean after 13 years no one here has ever smoked a Hamilton House? Looks as though I will have to play the victim here.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

rah0785 said:


> Once? But not again. Why? You can tell me. If they were the best retailer EVER your would have ordered again. :biglaugh:


For the exact reason mentioned in miket156's post above - they rarely have the "best cigar prices."

As far as I'm concerned, I'm not going to hold it against a company if their prices aren't the best. I may not order from them often, but, if they're reliable, they'll still be on my radar screen, since they may be the best choice for something on any given day.

A case in point is New Havana Cigars. They have a sterling reputation, but also generally higher prices than many other reputable retailers. If they can thrive charging what they do, more power to them. I'll order from them when if/when they're the best choice for me.


----------



## SmokeyJoeWood (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Rich, et al, I'm the Marketing Director here @ BCP, and would love to address a couple comments as well as give Rich some pointers on some of the less well known brands he mentioned.

For starters, here is a quick comment on each brand Rich mentioned:

PERDOMO REVOLUCION - This is an exclusive brand of ours by Perdomo. It was actually initially blended way back when Tabacalara Perdomo was making the CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon line, and the Cameroon-wrapped Revolucion ended up with a VERY similar blend - of course at about 1/2 the price. They are in my regular rotation, and a smoke I personally enjoy quite a bit. Also our longest running house brand, as well as one of our most popular. Overall, they're not going to put Padron out of business any time soon, but in the ~$3/stick bracket they're giving a lot more value than most of the sticks in that range.

PERDOMO CUBAN BULLET VERSION 2
As I mentioned, I like Perdomo. These are also a significant improvement over the old mixed-fill version they used to make. If you're looking for a very mild smoke for the morning/daytime, again they are probably in the upper echelon of cigars in that price range. If you're looking for something to pair with a Guinness pint after a steak dinner, you may want to look elsewhere.

NOVILLOS, 'STUBS' as NUB Alternatives
These are pretty good smokes. When Nubs got so popular, these were the first "knock-off" that we became aware of, and they're a decent smoke. I like Nubs more of course, but these are made well, smoke good, and have good flavor. If you think you're going to get Nub-quality for much less you may be wrong, but if your goal is to get 85% of the cigar at about 65% of the price, this is the right smoke for you.

HAMILTON HOUSE (George Hamilton claims his stick is as slick as he is?)
I've seen the hype on these too. I personally do not believe much of it. However, at around $1-$1.50 each, they're not bad at all. Very very big seller for us with lots of loyal customers. Another mild one for the daytime, but if you just want to spend a buck or so for a smoke while you cut the grass this is a good buy

PRIVATE STOCK by DAVIDOFF
These are seconds from the Davidoff factory, mostly from Avos & Griffins. The imperfections are pretty minimal, my guess is that it's really just tobacco that wasn't quite good enough for Avo instead of cigars that didn't make the cut. There isn't any real problem with the cigars, they smoke good, taste good, etc, but I sort of wish they were a little cheaper given that they are seconds, they cost about the same as many comparable first-run brands.

SPECIAL BLEND by ALEC BRADLEY
Also seconds, these ones in bundles. These for me are priced right for seconds, and so basically in a bundle of 25, you get 22 or 23 smokes that are worth way more than what you paid, and then a couple duds that you might have to abandon. If you don't mind sacrificing a stick or two that just doesn't smoke right, you're getting a very good value on the remaining sticks.

BCP #12 (HEMINGWAY Alternative, a tall order)
We have a company that blends a whole bunch of "alternatives" for us. These are inexpensive blends made to emulate popular cigars. They do a great job overall, and the price is certainly right. It's not like you wouldn't notice a difference in a blind taste test, but they really do get the overall feel of the flavor, and they are very cheap. Me personally, my preference would be to either pony up and get the "real deal" or pick a similarly priced value brand that will stand on it's own, because if I want to smoke a Short Story I want a real Short Story, and if I buy a budget brand I don't want it trying to be something else. However, these are very very popular with us and we get tons of reorders, so lots of guys are clearly finding solid value.

LONE WOLF SUNGROWN
I think Chuck Norris is awesome, so of course I love his personal brand. They're pretty decent flavor-wise, and certainly cheap. They are a little stronger than most of the others on your list, so if you're looking for a budget brand that's on the strong side this might be a good one to try. Plus Chuck donates a portion of his $$$ to his "kick drugs out of america" charity so you can feel good about that too when you buy a box.

SANTA ROSA
This is an Altadis, USA brand, and they always deliver a consistent and solid product. If these were $20 cheaper for a box they'd be one of the best values in our humidor, but priced where they are I'd say they're in the "get what you pay for" category, a nice medium Dominican that burns good and smokes good. You're not getting an incredible value, but you're getting a solid smoke at a solid price.

OMAR ORTEZ ORIGINALS
Another one from Altadis, this was their response to the Rocky Patel Edge. These are dark and strong, and feature the large box count and foot-bands that Rocky Edge started doing. Again, you're getting what you pay for here. These are good cigars, especially if you like 'em rich and full flavored.

DON MANUEL
Altadis again, these are budget bundles. I certainly don't want to say anything bad about this brand, there is nothing wrong with it, but I think you could find more bang for your buck elsewhere.

BELLA TORRES
This is another exclusive brand of ours, made by Habana Cuba who does Oliveros, Swag, etc. This is a pretty mellow Dominican, and great for people who like Fuente, Romeo, etc but want to save a few bucks. We had a few minor rolling/construction issues with the first 2 batches, but the last 5 or 6 have really been on point and this one finally made it's way into my regular rotation about 6 months or so ago. We also just released a new Nicaraguan version that is much stronger, and had been an early staff favorite. Those ones are also just a bit cheaper.

LAS CABRILLAS
This is another somewhat obscure brand from Altadis. Like the other brands they make, I think you might be able to find a slightly better smoke at about the same price. They're more mild than most Honduran smokes, so I think the guys that really like these ones enjoy the flavor and nuances of the Honduran tobacco without the full body that comes along with many Honduran smokes.

I also wanted to talk a little bit about Miket's concerns. He was right on about our selection and service, and to clarify we guarantee same-day shipping if you order by 1pm Eastern, and just about every day we get everything out that comes in before 4pm.

As for pricing - For the majority of the items we carry, we offer the lowest price out there. Check us out on Ashton, Padron, Acid, Oliva, Fuente, Joya de Nicaragua, etc etc etc and you'll see how much we're killing most/all of the other guys by. However, if you're a fan of Rocky Patel, Perdomo, Camacho, and a few others, we might not always be lowest for the reasons I'm about to describe.

There are a significant number of brands where the manufacturer requires minimum pricing agreements in order to maintain a direct account. For brands like that, we obviously need to meet those requirements to maintain our relationship with the vendors. When the mark-ups required are higher than we might like, we add in the bonus perks like free 5-packs and/or free shipping along with your purchase to increase the overall value of your purchase without breaking the minimum pricing agreement. Many of these brands are very popular and therefore get lots of price comparison shopping from customers. Some smaller sites are able to source these products on the secondary market and offer a lower price, so the only thing we can do is do our best to make sure you're getting the best overall value. For example, if company X is selling a box for $100, and we have to sell it for $125 to meet the minimum pricing requirements, we'll try to get an extra $30 or so worth of value in freebies. I do my best to pick good freebies, so if they something that you'd actually spend $$$$ on them, you're getting a better deal from us.

Hope you guys all find this stuff helpful in explaining a little about how we do things. I'm here to answer any more questions you might have about our company.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

They have good prices on Padron 2000s since they don't ship them in box but in bundles.

For other Padrons, they clearly don't have the "best" prices. I have spent a fair bit of cash there before I discovered cheaper places. Thanks to the members here.


----------



## SmokeyJoeWood (Oct 28, 2009)

jakesmokes said:


> They have good prices on Padron 2000s since they don't ship them in box but in bundles.
> 
> For other Padrons, they clearly don't have the "best" prices. I have spent a fair bit of cash there before I discovered cheaper places. Thanks to the members here.


Point me at someone selling any Padron cigar cheaper than us and I will do anything I can to beat it!!! I love a challenge


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Travis

Hi Guy's
Travis and *************** is very high on my list of trusted sites, I visit often with Travis by email. Many may not remember but they are the single largest donor for our Troop support ever. The last event they had they raised well over 1600 cigars sent to me for the Troops boy was that a big box.

Since then I have bought several times from them and have always been very happy. I consider Travis a Friend and will buy again and again. It is not only about price but integrity honor and having them at our side in our troop efforts is a big deal.

That's my opinion, have a great weekend Travis and everyone, buy from them with confidence!

Dave


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Been buying from then for a couple of years now. Check out their large daily "cigars on sale page", you are bound to find something you like at a great price.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I enjoy best cigar prices and they offer great customer service. If the original intent of your question was who has the cheaper price? Then that is something you can find out for yourself for the particular cigars you want.

On the other hand, if you were really interested in their customer service then we can sure help you set the record straight. They ship fast, they ship safely, and they take very good care of their customers. There is absolutely no reason not to feel very comfortable purchasing whatever you find you want to purchase from them.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the cigars you're asking about, but I absolutely love the service I've received from these guys. They sent me a free sampler of their star insignias that I now love (bastards... lol), to Afghanistan. When I placed another order, they threw in another sampler because they knew how much I liked the first. This is, of course, in addition to the free cigars they dropped into every order heading to me and everyone I referred to them because we were deployed. There service with me has been unreal, and the condition the smokes arrived in was always impeccable despite the austere conditions. Also of note with them is that I don't get harassed. They may send the occasional catalog, but its not the annoying twice weekly catalog to go along with the 10 emails I get from other retailers. As has been stated, their prices are pretty damn good on a lot of things compared to other retailers, but their customer service will keep me singing their praises to anyone I hear ask. As soon as my budget finally allows a box of star insignia robolos that I have been dreaming of will be mine! Lol


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

SmokeyJoeWood said:


> Point me at someone selling any Padron cigar cheaper than us and I will do anything I can to beat it!!! I love a challenge


First of all sir, your prices seem to be very very compareable on the brands mentoned. I have never used ur company but definitely will in the future merely becasue you came on here and were totally honest about the quality of the cigars that the OP asked about. You didnt try to blow smoke up our a%^ and as a consumer I aprecciate that.

Now as for your challenge Cigars International has their Padrons priced a bit lower than your site. Granted they are out of stock, of course that may be due to the low prices they offer.

Padron - Cigars International


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

For those of us who are constantly sourcing Cigar Vendors BCP does have some good deals and I have ordered from them with good results. As far as the name is concerned it's like any other vendor...the title is a misnomer but if you know your own pricing on your valued sticks you'll know pretty quick if there are deals.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigary said:


> For those of us who are constantly sourcing Cigar Vendors BCP does have some good deals and I have ordered from them with good results. As far as the name is concerned it's like any other vendor...the title is a misnomer but if you know your own pricing on your valued sticks you'll know pretty quick if there are deals.


Here's some deals on their 5 pak Attack where some of the names that you suggested are available....not bad pricing on some if these are your favorites.

***************.com


----------



## SmokeyJoeWood (Oct 28, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> First of all sir, your prices seem to be very very compareable on the brands mentoned. I have never used ur company but definitely will in the future merely becasue you came on here and were totally honest about the quality of the cigars that the OP asked about. You didnt try to blow smoke up our a%^ and as a consumer I aprecciate that.
> 
> Now as for your challenge Cigars International has their Padrons priced a bit lower than your site. Granted they are out of stock, of course that may be due to the low prices they offer.
> 
> Padron - Cigars International


You're quite welcome. I've been at this for a while, and it is quite apparent to me that it's pretty easy to talk someone into buying just about any cigar. However, if you talk them into buying crap, they won't be back for more, and won't trust you the 2nd time around. If you want to maintain a customer for the long haul, give them an honest answer, tell them about the pros and cons of each cigar. They'll make a good decision for themselves, (of course most importantly enjoy the cigar) and come back for more advice and more smokes. No need to push something on someone that isn't right for them. For example, the BCP Alternative bundles. Those might be the best thing ever to come along for some guys and save them big $$$$, but a complete waste of money for other guys. The facts are the facts, so if you have them, you can decide if they're right for you.

As for CI, they've been out of stock on Padrons at those prices for about 3 years, maybe even longer........... as long as I've been monitoring their pricing anyways. Someone putting a lot of thought into the situation might come to the conclusion that they don't actually intend to stock them, but purposely post them on the site priced very low to generate the web traffic and steer people to their site so they can get them to buy something else. I mean, after all it would be pretty easy for me to throw up an item page for some rare ISOMs for $1/box, and show just them "out of stock"..... but I bet some folks would come to the site to check it out :laugh:


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Travis:

I'm not at ALL a fan of CI. I never could get anywhere with them on high prices, and they wanted 20 bucks to ship me a Humidor, flat fee. They are about a 120 miles from me, no thanks. Also, CI sells a lot of generics. They don't stock a lot of name brands, and the ones they do have that I am interested in buying were too expensive than what I can get elsewhere.

For the record, BCP is a reputable dealer, stands behind their product, provides fast service. Kingston NY isn't all that far from me in Central PA. I got my orders in 2 days from BCP. I don't care for your business model so I buy elsewhere most of the time. That said, if I want something fast, you have it in stock, AND you're not WAY too high, I would order from BCP again. Good service DOES count. :nod:

Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

Travis,

Thanks for reviews. I did not know about the site I will order something within the next 2 weeks. I will use your advice on the sticks mentioned and thanks for being honest. That has gained me more respect for the company that I was unaware of. :biggrin:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

SmokeyJoeWood said:


> Hi Rich, et al, I'm the Marketing Director here @ BCP, and would love to address a couple comments as well as give Rich some pointers on some of the less well known brands he mentioned.
> 
> I also wanted to talk a little bit about Miket's concerns. He was right on about our selection and service, and to clarify we guarantee same-day shipping if you order by 1pm Eastern, and just about every day we get everything out that comes in before 4pm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the details. I like any cigar as long as it does not offer any bitterness, bland dirt, or simple bad aftertaste. I sample an almost equal amount of Mild, Medium, and Full cigars, in flavor that is. All I look for in a low priced, mild stick is some noticeable tobacco flavor combined with some mild spice. 5 Vegas Gold, Gurkha Park Avenue & Symphony, or Graycliff G2, being the most recent of this type I have been smoking. One thing I noticed about your site that you may want to improve over time is the lack of product details. A lot of brands I pulled up had no details at all, not even a picture. Like you have posted for 'Hamilton House' in taking advantage of Cigar Aficionado extensive details and ratings. I am sure their is something good to say about every cigar somewhere even down to the price. And now I know who to pester if anything falls short of even my average expectations. Thanks again, Rich


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I have bought from BCP as an overseas buyer on several occasion but more for premium lines as they have occasional good pricing for those. Currently looking at their Ashton VSG as they seem to have very good offers.

If buying from overseas, they have a minimum order value of USD$250, which is some times a deterrent.

I have to say the service has been exemplary, well packed and fast with moderate shipping cost.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I just placed an order but it isn't coming to me. May the deserving brother who receives these cigars please post in this thread and tell us whether BCP's customer service, packaging, and cigar quality was up to snuff.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

[LEFT said:


> sengjc[/LEFT];3225776]I have bought from BCP as an overseas buyer on several occasion but more for premium lines as they have occasional good pricing for those. Currently looking at their Ashton VSG as they seem to have very good offers.
> 
> If buying from overseas, they have a minimum order value of USD$250, which is some times a deterrent.
> 
> I have to say the service has been exemplary, well packed and fast with moderate shipping cost.


I've only tried the Vintage and Heritage lines. The Vintage a lot in the past. The VSG look like an awesome stick. Will add that to the singles with a $9 max bid and hope for the best.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I've used *************** three times,for orders in the $500-1k range. All of them were Epernays (I love them) at...well..the best price I found around..plus,they were in stock. All my orders have arrived the next day,free! 

Three thumbs up from me..


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

rah0785 said:


> I've only tried the Vintage and Heritage lines. The Vintage a lot in the past. The VSG look like an awesome stick. Will add that to the singles with a $9 max bid and hope for the best.


On the other hand, I have not tried the Vintage nor the Heritage lines but the VSG, the regular line and I have some ESGs coming.

I would say try the VSGs as they are general accepted to be really good.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

WHAT ABOUT OBA OBA!!!

Anyone try these low priced Perdomo's? Are they smokeable. Any bad taste or bitterness? I only have $150 to spend at Best Cigar Prices so I have to make it count. Thanks for any details.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd be careful about Oba Oba and many of the other generic cigars at low prices, no matter what the name. For $150 you can buy a box of GOOD cigars and if you pick one of the boxes that BCP gives you free shipping you will be more satisfied. Better one good cigar than a box full of cigars you don't enjoy.

Before you buy anything, be sure to read reviews of cigars you are considering. There are a number of websites that have reviews, so if you can't find a particular cigar review, keep searching. Google is your friend.

Here's a suggestion:

http://www.***************.com/ciga...e-pigtail-cabinet-natural-cigar/287-26018.htm

These cigars are one of the very best Dominicana cigars on the market. I absolutely love them! They are currently on back order at BCP, but worth the wait or ordering somewhere else. They come in the natural wrapper as the above link illustrates, and an Oscuro wrapper. If you are new to cigar smoking, stick with the natural wrapper. Personally, I like both, but the Oscuro wrapper (very dark and oily wrapper) might over power a new smoker and leave you wondering why you ordered them. The Natural wrapper allows the great double ligero flavor to come through without knock you off your feet. These cigars have a 91 rating.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

rah0785 said:


> WHAT ABOUT OBA OBA!!!
> 
> Anyone try these low priced Perdomo's? Are they smokeable. Any bad taste or bitterness? I only have $150 to spend at Best Cigar Prices so I have to make it count. Thanks for any details.


About my Best Friend here at Puff love these cigars you can all guess who he is but he also wears an old Cowboy hat and sunglasses and can smoke just about anything he wants and still loves OBA OBA

Dave


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just read through this whole thread and any endorsement by Dave goes a long, long way with me - and as for his friend with the hat & sunglasses: If he likes OBA OBA I damn sure would give them a try!!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

miket156 said:


> I'd be careful about Oba Oba and many of the other generic cigars at low prices, no matter what the name. For $150 you can buy a box of GOOD cigars and if you pick one of the boxes that BCP gives you free shipping you will be more satisfied. Better one good cigar than a box full of cigars you don't enjoy.
> Before you buy anything, be sure to read reviews of cigars you are considering. There are a number of websites that have reviews, so if you can't find a particular cigar review, keep searching. Google is your friend.
> Here's a suggestion:
> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Churchill Especiale Pigtail Cabinet Natural Cigars - ***************.com
> ...


Thank you for the idea. I will add the La Flor Dom Doubly Ligero to my list of cigars to sample, along with their Airbender. And I do understand what you are saying, and under normal circumstances that approach makes the most sense. It describes my smoking pattern for the first 8 years I smoked to 2008. My daily cigar was either a Baccarat or Montesino and on the weekend, 3 or 4 of Montecristo White, No.2,No.3, or 1999 and Ashton's.

I still look to smoke one good 'premium' cigar like the Double Legero a day, but my situation has changed dramatically since 2008. Since then, I have been free to smoke a cigar any time of the day, whenever I get the urge. Seeing that people do what the enjoy most in their free time, it is no surprise my daily volume of cigars smokes has increased steadily.

Over the past 6 months I have smoked about one cigar every 4 or 5 hours. And despite all the criticism and 'excessive jokes' I have received after declaring my smoking routine, I know as a fact that any regular cigar smoker that was free to fire up a stick whenever they pleased would experience a steady increase in the cigars they smoke. I know, having never been in permanent situation such as I described, their comments can't be taken serious. Until you experience that situation your idea of what you would do is only speculation that also cannot be taken serious.

But for the past month I have been on a 2 per day limit. I do expect to resume my previous routine however, that I have enjoyed very much, by month's end. That being the smoking one good premium cigar a day, and then filling any additional urges to smoke with good or just average cigars that I consider smokeable.

And the smoking tendencies I enjoy have stayed exactly the same even after smoking 208 different lines of mild, medium, and full flavored cigars. From Partagas Black Label to 5 Vegas Gold, or Padilla Sig '32 Limited Oscuro to Mark Twain or Perdomo Fresco. I have never stopped liking a cigar or type of cigar just because I have smoked other cigars with more, different, or even better flavor. Their is nothing better then enjoying every type of cigar. All strength's and flavor's cigars have to offer. And after all this BLAH BLAH stuff, I can declare that a smokers likes and dislikes can't possibly be black and white or as simple as some say. Thanks, if you have read this far, and my apologies to anyone who nodded off while attempting to do so, and as a result have dropped their stick to the floor. Have a good day.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I've only tried 2 cigars on that list. The Hamilton House and Omar Ortez.
The Hamilton House is nothing to write home to Mother about. I found it too mild and bland for my taste. Their alleged H. Upmann knockoff is a joke.
The Omar Ortez is okay until you get to the last third, which develops a chemical taste which is nothing short of disgusting. If neither of these cigar brands disappeared tomorrow I wouldn't light a candle for them.
I haven't tried a Revolution yet, but I do have a couple in one of my humis, so maybe I'll light one up soon and see how it is.
I've order from Best Cigar Prices in the past because it's one of the few online retailers that sells those small boveda 69% humipaks, but it's not one of my go-to online sites, that's for sure.

<putting a nickel in the jar and removing .03>


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Lately I have been buying boxes of Padrons, mostly. Its hard to do price comparisons with BCP at the moment because I don't see many of the higher end padrons in boxes in stock. The only example I could come with, in my quick surf was the family reserves. Tobocco locker is little bit lower than BCP. Recently I have placed a couple of orders for 5 packs of padrons that were marked in stock but was notified that they weren't in stock, so I had my orders cancelled. I had another order that was marked "in stock" that was partially filled. The remained was shipped a few days ago. 

Oh.. I just noticed that TL has BCP beat on the 1926 80 year line as well. Truthfully, a price difference of less than ten bucks doesn't really matter to me. I guess what matters more is just being able to go to a place and consistently get what I am looking for. I have purchased a lot of cigars from BCP and probably will for certain items. But for boxes of padrons I just go elsewhere these days because I have had better luck finding what I am looking for. 

As far as the service, BCP is as good as it gets. I can't argue with that. 

David


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

> by rah0785
> 
> Their is nothing better then enjoying every type of cigar. All strength's and flavor's cigars have to offer. And after all this BLAH BLAH stuff, I can declare that a smokers likes and dislikes can't possibly be black and white or as simple as some say. Thanks, if you have read this far, and my apologies to anyone who nodded off while attempting to do so, and as a result have dropped their stick to the floor. Have a good day.


I certainly agree that smoking and enjoying cigars is not all black and white. There are a few things I want from any cigar, no matter what the strength:

Good construction, an even burn, and FLAVOR.

The La Flor DL line is somewhat stronger than the Montecristo Platinum Churchill, but that Montecristo is in my humidor because it delivers all 3 of the above criteria.

How boring cigar smoking would be if all cigars were the same. :hungry:

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I've only tried 2 cigars on that list. The Hamilton House and Omar Ortez.
> The Hamilton House is nothing to write home to Mother about. I found it too mild and bland for my taste. Their alleged H. Upmann knockoff is a joke.
> The Omar Ortez is okay until you get to the last third, which develops a chemical taste which is nothing short of disgusting. If neither of these cigar brands disappeared tomorrow I wouldn't light a candle for them.
> I haven't tried a Revolution yet, but I do have a couple in one of my humis, so maybe I'll light one up soon and see how it is.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the Hamilton House details. And, as you hinted, I am not looking to consider it my 'best' smoke of the day. Just to fill in around that premium. Since you noted no bad after taste or real bitter flavor I can handle one here and their for a 1.50 of so a stick. I've probably smoked a ton of sticks like it. It should it's purpose as an extra stick after all the good ones are history.

The OMAR ORTEZ is another story. At $3.40 a stick it should be at least good, offering one decent flavor thought the entire smoke. If you let them air out even for a short time and still noticed a chemical like taste, then something's not right with the stick. I had a cheaper maduro called LA ESTRELLA CUBANO OSCURO that had a kerosine like smell directly out of the wrapper. After five days in my humidor the smell was gone completely.

If you try the Perdomo Revolucion stop back and give a quick note as to how it was. Not expecting it to be top shelf either, but at $3.80 it should also be at least good. thanks again


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> One thing I noticed about your site that you may want to improve over time is the lack of product details. A lot of brands I pulled up had no details at all, not even a picture. Like you have posted for 'Hamilton House' in taking advantage of Cigar Aficionado extensive details and ratings. I am sure their is something good to say about every cigar somewhere even down to the price. And now I know who to pester if anything falls short of even my average expectations. Thanks again, Rich


Quote my own post. SAD. This was an error on my part, although it could be made easier for half-wits, I was still wrong. They do have extensive details on all their sticks. I did not notice the 'I' in the faded box after the brand name that references cigar details. Actually have of more details then any retailer I have seen. Ultimately, regardless of a sticks story, taste is the bottom line. Just wanted to clarify my criticism as being bogus. :lie: Still love looking though all those cigar write-ups.

And if 'Ken Doll' George Hamilton's cigar, HAMILTON HOUSE', is not at least a decent stick after that Cigar Aficionado story, I'm suing him for him WHOLE TAN!!!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

SmokeyJoeWood said:


> Hi Rich, et al, I'm the Marketing Director here @ BCP, and would love to address a couple comments as well as give Rich some pointers on some of the less well known brands he mentioned.


 Thanks Travis for the information about some of the sticks your company sells and for being honest about what you are selling. I think we all appreciate that, noone likes the type of sales people who just try to sell us anything they can even if they know it's not as good as they say or not what we are looking for.

I will definitely have a look over your site and hopefully place an order in the near future 

:beerchug:


----------



## oldfogey (Aug 15, 2015)

I have ordered once from BCP, I felt cheated, ripped off, and ignored. They never responded to any of my letters or e-mails (4), they never made any attempt to correct their deception, or to reimburse me. I will never purchase from them again.


----------

